# Best Tires on a Budget?



## Maine_SE-R (Dec 21, 2002)

What would everyone say are the best tires taking cost into account for my SE-R? I need them to be somewhat adequate in the snow as I plan on using the car as my winter daily driver so I am looking at all seasons mostly. I think the stock size is 185/60-14 or something around there.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I would just look at the specs. Spend some time on the net learning what the different things mean, treadwear, speed and temperature ratings, traction rating, and what combination is best for winter driving. Then just shop around for the best rated tire you can buy for the money you're willing to spend. I'd guess no more than $200 for all four mounted and balanced. Don't concern yourself with brand names because not only are all the tires in the US made at few enough plants that you could count them on one hand (likely Bridgestone or a Goodyear plant), but some brands you never heard of make better tires for the money than the well known ones because they don't have the marketing/advertising overhead. (Brand names also let more defects through than cheap brands because they can't afford the losses) Just so you know I'm not pulling this out of my ass, I get my info from two older gentlemen that put in half their lives at tire plants. So good luck on your search.


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*I agree with last post and*

If your willing to spend a reasonable amount. Michelin XGT's.
They came stock on my car and after 8 years and 102,000 miles.
I probably have another 5k-10k left of life yet on them.
Of course conditioners, pressure checks and rotations can make most tires go futher than expected than their wear ratings AND also not hot rodding helps.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

The Michelin's are rather overpriced though, and my personal experience with them (XGT H4's on an Integra RS, and XGT V4's on a GS-R) indicates that they SUCK as any kind of a performance tire.

Try the new Dunlop SP Sport A2........it's "H" rated, all season and has a 420 treadwear rating, all for a good price. They DO have a dual phase tread compound though, and the first section wears through fairly quickly (20,000 miles or so). The inner compound is harder though.......a little less performance, but better treadwear.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Whatever you do don't buy the Goodyear Voyagers (Sears crap)with the 100,000 mile warranty. I have them and they are just terrible in the rain and after just 50,000 miles they are practically worn out. After the first rotation at 5,000 miles they were already cupped, and one of them developed a pull, so the pulling tire has remained on the rear otherwise driving it with it on the front is tedious bc I'd be always fighting the pull. Yes it was aligned with the new tires, and no I don't race. The factory Michelins lasted over 90,000 miles. Wal Mart has good prices on Michelins.


----------



## Maine_SE-R (Dec 21, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *Try the new Dunlop SP Sport A2........it's "H" rated, all season and has a 420 treadwear rating, all for a good price. They DO have a dual phase tread compound though, and the first section wears through fairly quickly (20,000 miles or so). The inner compound is harder though.......a little less performance, but better treadwear. *


Yeah that tire got good reviews on tire rack. They are $50 each too which isn't bad. I have a set of dunlop SP Sport 5000s on my Prelude now and I really like them.

Anyone have any experience with the Kuhmo Ecsta HP4 716s? They are only $33 each and seem to be getting good reviews overall. I might take a chance on these, the price alone makes them pretty attractive.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Go to TireRack.com and compare tires. You should be able to nail it down after you review all the specs of tires that fit your needs.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I'm very pleased with my Yokohama Avid T4's. I run them during the winter months only, great in the rain very good dry grip and good in the snow. All in all they are very good all-season tires, got mine from discount tires direct $140 shipped...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *Whatever you do don't buy the Goodyear Voyagers (Sears crap)with the 100,000 mile warranty. I have them and they are just terrible in the rain and after just 50,000 miles they are practically worn out.*


50k???  i'm lucky to get 10k on a set of tires, no matter the brand. then again, i have bad camber cuz of my lowering, oh well.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I got a set of Toyo Spectrum on my stock 175-70/13 rims just before last winter.
They were OK in snow WHEN NEW, but if you're going to be driving around in Maine, why not get decent winter tires? The difference is amazing. They were also really good in the rain, I had my best day at SOLO II (until it was cancelled due to excessive rain) on a rainy day with these tires. On gravel they were pretty good and in the dry they were OK.
They seem to be a tire that thrives in poor conditions but aren't jaw dropping in good conditions.
They wore well, considering the abuse they took. I don't know the exact mileage, but they were on for two months last fall and 8 months this summer and have 25% tread left, and I put on over 25,000km. That may not sound like a lot, but I drove them really hard.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Maine_SE-R said:


> *Anyone have any experience with the Kuhmo Ecsta HP4 716s? They are only $33 each and seem to be getting good reviews overall. I might take a chance on these, the price alone makes them pretty attractive. *


I have the Kuhmo Ecsta HP4 716s and they are pretty damn good tires for the money. Its an "H" rated, all season high performance tire that has good overall grip, even in rainy conditions. I recently got these tires a few months ago and they have been pretty good to me so far.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

hey a fellow mainer. nice. 


i'm usually happy with some cheap tires, but next time i buy some i'd try to make sure the sidewalls are stiff. I like to turn aggrsively and soft sidewalls make for poor handling. so trying to find somethin with stiffer walls, even keepin the pathetic 13 inchers, would be fine. Plus i keep thinking the air in the front tires are low, but its the soft side walls, i've got them up to 32Psi in front, 30 rear.


oh wait, u said you had an se-r. so you don't have pathetic 13s you lucky s.o.b.. i wish i could get an Se-r . but i couldn't afford one even if i found one in the kind of shape my XE is in.......which is very good.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree with FCS. You really should have a set of dedicated snow tires. Get some Kumho Ecsta Supra 712s for the summer, and a good set of winter tires. FCS and I are both running Blizzaks WS-50s(thanks Jodie) and they are great tires.


----------

